
Scalable Intelligent Systems: Build and Deploy by 2025 - carlehewitt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1wMFd2dHCE
======
carlehewitt
Also related:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7erJ1DV_Tlo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7erJ1DV_Tlo)

